

Pulling Off FlightAware’s Boeing Skywriting Track - DavidChouinard
http://blog.flightaware.com/post/17697481881/pulling-off-flightawares-boeing-skywriting-track

======
DavidChouinard
Background submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3577301>

